# [SS/MoF] Necklace of Natural Attacks/Bracers of Striking



## drnuncheon (Apr 11, 2003)

Over on the WOTC board, someone mentioned this item:

"necklace of natural attacks (savage species). Gives an enchantment a specified number of natural attacks. Good way to use all these cool weapon enchantments with natural weapons, to produce tailslaps of disruption or claws of wounding."

How does this compare with the _bracers of striking_ in Magic of Faerun, or even the _amulet of mighty fists_ in Sword & Fist?  What can and can't it do compared to the others?  Can anyone provide a summary?

Thanks!

J


----------



## kreynolds (Apr 11, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *How does this compare with the bracers of striking in Magic of Faerun... *




It is roughly the same cost. Since the bracers come in pairs, they are 655gp each (1,310 total), plus the cost of enhancements for a double weapon. The necklace from SS is 600gp plus the cost of the enhancment bonus for the single natural attack. Basically, you price the necklace as a magic weapon + 600gp and multiply that by the number of natural attacks it will affect.

For example, a +1 flaming necklace of natural weapons that affects only one natural attack would cost 8,600 gp. If the same necklace affected four natural attacks, you just multiply that cost by four (34,400gp).



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *...or even the amulet of mighty fists in Sword & Fist? *




The Amulet of Might Fists is rediculously priced at *enhancement bonus^2 x 6,000gp*. It is three times as expensive as a single magical weapon and one and a half times as expensive as a magical double weapon or two magical weapons.



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *What can and can't it do compared to the others? *




Bracers of Striking are priced as double weapons, but are limited to only two natural weapons (obviously), and technically, each bracer has a base price 55 gp higher than the necklace. The necklace can be applied to as many natural weapons as you have, so long as you have the gold to pay for it.

Aside from being able to apply the magic to more than just two natural weapons (as with the bracers), it is basically identical. I don't know if some DMs allow the bracers to have different enhancements per each bracer, as you can do with a standard magical double weapon, but the necklace cannot accomplish that in any way, at least not as written.



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *Can anyone provide a summary? *




There ya' go.


----------



## Kraedin (Apr 11, 2003)

Unlike _bracers of striking_ and _amulets of mighty blows_, _necklaces of natural weapons_ only work on natural weapons, not unarmed strikes.  (And before someone tries to argue this point, look at the definition of "natural weapon" in the PHB glossary.  It says "normal damage;" unarmed strikes deal subdual.)

Oh, also, the necklace has a cool example.  _+1 throwing returning necklace._  Classic.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 11, 2003)

Kraedin said:
			
		

> *Unlike bracers of striking and amulets of mighty blows, necklaces of natural weapons only work on natural weapons, not unarmed strikes.  (And before someone tries to argue this point, look at the definition of "natural weapon" in the PHB glossary.  It says "normal damage;" unarmed strikes deal subdual.)*




Does that mean that monks have natural weapons (since they do normal damage?)  Certainly _magic fang_ works on them - and in fact, that spell gives a different definition of natural weapon, specifically including fists.

not-Sean - thanks! I (and my monk player) agree regarding the _amulet_, seeing as how the monk really doesn't get any more mechanical benefit from it than someone with a double weapon.  I guess the extra 110 gp on the bracers are what lets it give the Improved Unarmed Strike ability.

J


----------



## Kraedin (Apr 11, 2003)

If monks have a natural weapon (they only have one unarmed strike) then it doesn't work like any other natural weapon in the game.  For example, a monk does not add one and one half her Strength bonus to damage, as you would in the case of a single natural weapon.


----------



## Vysirez (Apr 12, 2003)

> (And before someone tries to argue this point, look at the definition of "natural weapon" in the PHB glossary. It says "normal damage;" unarmed strikes deal subdual.)




That isnt really a valid arguement since anyone with improved unarmed strike deals normal damage instead of subdual.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 12, 2003)

> *That isnt really a valid arguement since anyone with improved unarmed strike deals normal damage instead of subdual. *




Read the feat again.

-Hyp.


----------

